

Lots of Irritating Spurious Parentheses (2005) - brudgers
http://fare.livejournal.com/77842.html?nojs=1

======
marshray
I love the _idea_ of Lisp and Scheme, and I have spent considerable weeks
learning and playing in it. But at the end of the day, all those parentheses
just make my eyeballs swim.

I want more than one way to group things together so that the grouping conveys
some meaning without me having to read words. I.e., I want some syntax.

~~~
bun-neh
If its the parentheses that get you, why not try a postfix language like forth
or factor?

~~~
marshray
Yeah those are cool languages, I am intrigued by them.

So other than the bare-metal suitability of Forth, what is the killer app for
postfix/concatenative lanaguages?

E.g., right now I'm trying to get into Erlang, because Riak.

------
e3pi
Yes.

"Lots of Irritating Spurious Parentheses", far too many awkward SHIFT-0,
SHIFT-9 for )(, and also that I'm left-handed and lazy at the keyboard, I
remapped keybindings: `]' and `[' in emacs for `)' and `('.

I've a suspicion that I'm not the first to do so.

~~~
pavelludiq
My keyboard setup is as follows: dvorak layout, with the parens remapped where
the "w" and "e" are on querty. In order to make emacs easier to use, I have
the Ctrl mapped to the Alts and meta mapped to the win key. Caps Lock is
backspace. Some people map Caps Lock to Ctrl, but this isn't needed in my
setup. I've read about custom layouts with the parens on the home row.

